

Why is the title tag of this Twitter page in reverse? - mpgarate
https://twitter.com/DesignUXUI/status/514082472083349504

======
gus_massa
Obligatory xkcd: [http://xkcd.com/1137/](http://xkcd.com/1137/)

More details: Reading the source code from the web page, the username is
\u202enahtanoJ where "\u202e" means

> RLO | U+202E | RIGHT-TO-LEFT OVERRIDE | Force following characters to be
> treated as strong right-to-left characters.

See:
[http://unicode.org/reports/tr9/#Explicit_Directional_Overrid...](http://unicode.org/reports/tr9/#Explicit_Directional_Overrides)

------
bbrks
The guy's name on Twitter contains the Right-to-left mark[1]

[1] [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right-to-
left_mark](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right-to-left_mark)

